# Appeals court backs ban on snowboarders at Utah ski resort



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Appeals court backs ban on snowboarders at Utah ski resort - 680 NEWS

I didn't realize some resorts ban snowboarding. Interesting....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The one reason I have no desire to ride in Utah.
I don't want to spend any of my money in an environment where I am not really welcome. (I know it's not all the resorts in Utah, but still....)

Even Augusta National Golf Club allows women now.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with the court's decision, but I offer a heartiest of FUCK YOUs to Alta and Deer Valley. Even if they decide to allow snowboarding in the future, I'll never go there.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Utah.........the Alabama of the west........


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I've never ridden in Utah, but was aware of the ban. It was interesting to read @Rogue's impression of other Utah resorts and the "snowboarders as second class citizens" vibe.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If snowboarders were underage girls that could be enslaved and raped..........this wouldn't be an issue........


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have harped on this before and will harp on it again. The only reason Alta can continue the ban is because of the money made from the Alta-Bird pass. They were set to allow snowboarding and didn't want to do it. They cut the deal with Snowbird with subsidized them enough to continue on with business as usual. If you want to hit Alta, you have to hit their business partner Snowbird. Simply don't go there and let it be known why. There are several other excellent areas in Utah you can visit. 

If Snowbird loses enough business from snowboarders they will either terminate the Alta-Bird pass or Alta will have to allow snowboarding. A 20-40% reduction in snowboarder visits would easily get Snowbird's attention. Probably less than that would do the trick. 

Anyway, I know it's not going to happen, but these lawsuits are not going to work and rightfully so.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

There's plenty of good places to ride in Utah, so they can have their pretentious Alta...just like Mad River Glen in VT. The thing that pissed me off in Utah was the sponsorship BS.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The only resorts i have ever gotten in lefit arguments with skiers were in Utah. It was in the defense of younger less vocal snowboarders getting berated by elitest snob skiers. 

I really pike snowbirds terrain but only go when competitions require it. Id rather hit jackson or big sky. Both are way friendlier and less hastle to deal with driving to in the mornings.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> The one reason I have no desire to ride in Utah.
> I don't want to spend any of my money in an environment where I am not really welcome. (I know it's not all the resorts in Utah, but still....)
> 
> Even Augusta National Golf Club allows women now.



Yes and Mormons hate snowboarders stay away for your own good, all the cool kids are in California and Colorado please go there!

I've been riding here for 6 years and never had an issue, snowboarders essentially own Brighton..........no one cares about that douchy drama besides bro bras.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Are there any snowboard-only resorts?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

dave785 said:


> Are there any snowboard-only resorts?


No, bad business model


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> The one reason I have no desire to ride in Utah.
> I don't want to spend any of my money in an environment where I am not really welcome. (I know it's not all the resorts in Utah, but still....)
> 
> Even Augusta National Golf Club allows women now.


Heh. It's Utah. Out of all unwelcome visitors snowboarders don't even break the top 10.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yes and Mormons hate snowboarders stay away for your own good, all the cool kids are in California and Colorado please go there!
> 
> I've been riding here for 6 years and never had an issue, snowboarders essentially own Brighton..........no one cares about that douchy drama besides bro bras.


Aka segregation, the way skiers want it lol


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Snowboarder most my life in Utah. I agree with hikes with dogs, stay or of Utah. Leave all that snow to me. Seriously though I could care less about Alta. There are plenty of great places to go with as good or better terrain. 
My experience in Utah has always been good. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Trabi75 said:


> Snowboarder most my life in Utah. I agree with hikes with dogs, stay or of Utah. Leave all that snow to me. Seriously though I could care less about Alta. There are plenty of great places to go with as good or better terrain.
> My experience in Utah has always been good.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Right because 7 world class snowboard friendly resorts(+more national parks than any state) within 10-60 minutes of my house isn't enough. Not to mention endless backcountry and some of the best\most snow on the planet........as well as the ability to mountain bike, long board, hike or drive around with my windows down and eat outside all winter long down in the valley really sucks.

It sucks here bigtime........everyone please stay the fuck away


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Right because 7 world class snowboard friendly resorts(+more national parks than any state) within 10-60 minutes of my house isn't enough. Not to mention endless backcountry and some of the best\most snow on the planet........as well as the ability to mountain bike, long board, hike or drive around with my windows down and eat outside all winter long down in the valley really sucks.
> 
> It sucks here bigtime........everyone please stay the fuck away


Do I have to be a moron to get more wives or can i just come and swoop em up? Who cares about snow, I want five wives. I'm guessing you don't live in SLC if your happily driving around with your windows down.

#fuckalta and the dipshits that ride there


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty sure the Alta skiers are really just closet snowboarders repressing their urges


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Do I have to be a moron to get more wives or can i just come and swoop em up? Who cares about snow, I want five wives. I'm guessing you don't live in SLC if your happily driving around with your windows down.
> 
> #fuckalta and the dipshits that ride there


If you can handle 5 times the nagging  swoop away. But if you wanna experience 5 wives the safe way,just pick up a bottle of Ogden's Own distillery '5 wives vodka'  some pretty good stuff.



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Right because 7 world class snowboard friendly resorts(+more national parks than any state) within 10-60 minutes of my house isn't enough. Not to mention endless backcountry and some of the best\most snow on the planet........as well as the ability to mountain bike, long board, hike or drive around with my windows down and eat outside all winter long down in the valley really sucks.
> 
> It sucks here bigtime........everyone please stay the fuck away


Actually........California and Alaska both have more national parks.......


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Trabi75 said:


> If you can handle 5 times the nagging [emoji23] swoop away. But if you wanna experience 5 wives the safe way,just pick up a bottle of Ogden's Own distillery '5 wives vodka' [emoji12] some pretty good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


My god that sounds terrible.......sometimes one girlfriend is more than I can handle..............the thought of two+ makes me want to shoot myself just thinking about it.



mojo maestro said:


> Actually........California and Alaska both have more national parks.......


Sorry I should have said "public lands" not national parks, you can argue Nevada technically has more(%) but much of that land is flat worthless barren desert........no ones even close to Alaska but then again it's in Alaska which might as well be on the moon for many of us.

http://assets3.bigthink.com/system/tinymce_assets/942/original/top_10.png?1422310490



Trabi75 said:


> If you can handle 5 times the nagging [emoji23] swoop away. But if you wanna experience 5 wives the safe way,just pick up a bottle of Ogden's Own distillery '5 wives vodka' [emoji12] some pretty good stuff.


Yes it's good along with High West Whiskey(Epic bottled beers are amazing too)..........the biggest issue with Utah by far and away is crappy low point tap beer....fucking terrible abomination.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Whenever you're feeling down or bad about something related to Utah, just remember this simple phrase: "it's not you, it's Utah"

And honestly I'm ok with ski only resorts. While skiing I absolutely hate it when snowboarders get onto moguled runs. They usually can't turn like they're supposed to, they go way too slow, and they take up the whole run with their wide, awkward lines. I usually have to wait for them at the top unless they're really good or the run is wide enough. Plus they'll usually smooth out a mogul or two lol. Plus snowboarders love to sit down on the slopes much more often than skiers, and that's especially true in the park.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

dave785 said:


> Whenever you're feeling down or bad about something related to Utah, just remember this simple phrase: "it's not you, it's Utah"
> 
> And honestly I'm ok with ski only resorts. While skiing I absolutely hate it when snowboarders get onto moguled runs. They usually can't turn like they're supposed to, they go way too slow, and they take up the whole run with their wide, awkward lines. I usually have to wait for them at the top unless they're really good or the run is wide enough. Plus they'll usually smooth out a mogul or two lol. Plus snowboarders love to sit down on the slopes much more often than skiers, and that's especially true in the park.


I actually like moguls on my board but they take alot of energy to go thru them properly. Get tired and miss a turn and you're usually in the air about to slam into the upside of a bump. Never skied,it might be the same, but seems like skiers have easier time making the right turns. 
I'm probably just old is all. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

dave785 said:


> Plus they'll usually smooth out a mogul or two lol. Plus snowboarders love to sit down on the slopes much more often than skiers, and that's especially true in the park.


that drives me nuts.........


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

hikeswithdogs said:


> that drives me nuts.........


But I look so good sitting there!!!! Surely there has to be exceptions for some of us?0


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Trabi75 said:


> I actually like moguls on my board but they take alot of energy to go thru them properly. Get tired and miss a turn and you're usually in the air about to slam into the upside of a bump. Never skied,it might be the same, but seems like skiers have easier time making the right turns.
> I'm probably just old is all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


It's that whole "missing a turn" thing that makes skiers so uneasy around snowboarders on moguls. We're never sure if the boarder will make the turn or lose the line and keep going horizontally.. or just slow down and try to slide over it. Very frustrating since when a skier is on moguls we can't really ski around a boarder - skiers have to pick their line and stick to it the whole way.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Whenever you're feeling down or bad about something related to Utah, just remember this simple phrase: "it's not you, it's Utah"
> 
> And honestly I'm ok with ski only resorts. While skiing I absolutely hate it when snowboarders get onto moguled runs. They usually can't turn like they're supposed to, they go way too slow, and they take up the whole run with their wide, awkward lines. I usually have to wait for them at the top unless they're really good or the run is wide enough. Plus they'll usually smooth out a mogul or two lol. Plus snowboarders love to sit down on the slopes much more often than skiers, and that's especially true in the park.


haha that sounds exactly like skiers on a groomed runs. Fair trade off, I'll stay off moguls, skiers stay off groomers 

edit: only times I got on mogul'd runs was when I was following you! lmao


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Just what we need, a former skier arguing for skiers who ride moguls. Feel free to convert back Dave.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

dave785 said:


> It's that whole "missing a turn" thing that makes skiers so uneasy around snowboarders on moguls. We're never sure if the boarder will make the turn or lose the line and keep going horizontally.. or just slow down and try to slide over it. Very frustrating since when a skier is on moguls we can't really ski around a boarder - skiers have to pick their line and stick to it the whole way.


I agree with that. I too pick a line and stick to it and do a pretty good job with it. If I have a problem I will find an out or be able to stop but if you're not falling once in a while there's a good chance you're not pushing yourself. I like to be aggressive. 
BUT,
It must be said that anyone sket or boarder has to give right a way to downhill traffic. If you're close enough that someone gets in your way because you are hauling ass past them, then you did a bad job of waiting and picking your line. Skiers are the worst at not pulling the plug that's why I keep my head on a swivel and always know who's uphill of me. 
Doesn't matter what level you ski or board at, if you're at a resort there are all levels that you have to deal with and that's the way it will always be.
I don't mind someone on a more difficult run who is struggling because that's how you get better. It does bug me when it's someone who obviously is not the top that it's trying to improve and should've knowingly taken a different route

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Just what we need, a former skier arguing for skiers who ride moguls. Feel free to convert back Dave.


That's right this thread was kinda for bashing Alta or just not giving a flying rats ass about Alta. Sorry for my part in derailing. Clearly I need to leave work, get some of that good vodka in some oj and relax

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Just what we need, a former skier arguing for skiers who ride moguls. Feel free to convert back Dave.


Oh I never converted away! I might've had 20 days on a board this season but I still got in 6 on skis. Definitely not a ton.. but if I'm going somewhere I've never been before then I'll bring both :grin:

But I can hate on skiers just as much. especially the bad ones that just pizza at full speed down the mountain. 

Here's some more skiing wisdom: we think that all of the snowboarders wearing black look ridiculous. Black soaks up the sun's heat making you way too hot when the sun's out (when you want your clothes to be the coolest) and then you lose that advantage when the sun's behind clouds. Light or pastel colors will keep your temp consistent. If you ever see a snowboarder wearing ridiculous pastel colors, it's probably me lol.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't forget this, one day they will see the MILLIONS of dollars they're missing out on and come crying for your money and I hope those of you in that area will give them (as well as those other resorts that caved) a huge middle finger for the entire snowboarding industry. 

Believe or not when me and my circle of spits started riding over 30 yrs ago in Washington state, Stevens pass didn't let us ride, then they let us ride only weekdays (no holidays), at Mount Baker you had to stay on the two beginner hills until you could prove to ski patrol that you could turn left/right and stop, then you had your picture taken and put on a season pass looking ticket saying you could ride the entire mountain.

We've come a long ways in a short time, so don't fuck it up. I turn 50 this year and still have plenty of powder days left in these knees.

P.S. Fuck Alta


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

dave785 said:


> ...
> 
> Here's some more skiing wisdom: we think that all of the snowboarders wearing black look ridiculous. Black soaks up the sun's heat making you way too hot when the sun's out (when you want your clothes to be the coolest) and then you lose that advantage when the sun's behind clouds. Light or pastel colors will keep your temp consistent. If you ever see a snowboarder wearing ridiculous pastel colors, it's probably me lol.


must be a SoCal thing? Here, I want as much heat as I can get, unless hiking in the back-country...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Don't forget this, one day they will see the MILLIONS of dollars they're missing out on and come crying for your money and I hope those of you in that area will give them (as well as those other resorts that caved) a huge middle finger for the entire snowboarding industry.
> 
> Believe or not when me and my circle of spits started riding over 30 yrs ago in Washington state, Stevens pass didn't let us ride, then they let us ride only weekdays (no holidays), at Mount Baker you had to stay on the two beginner hills until you could prove to ski patrol that you could turn left/right and stop, then you had your picture taken and put on a season pass looking ticket saying you could ride the entire mountain.
> 
> ...


No Fuckin way! That's crazy!!!!!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I remember taking that test when I was 12... somewhere in southern california. I think it was summit.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Don't forget this, one day they will see the MILLIONS of dollars they're missing out on and come crying for your money and I hope those of you in that area will give them (as well as those other resorts that caved) a huge middle finger for the entire snowboarding industry.
> 
> Believe or not when me and my circle of spits started riding over 30 yrs ago in Washington state, Stevens pass didn't let us ride, then they let us ride only weekdays (no holidays), at Mount Baker you had to stay on the two beginner hills until you could prove to ski patrol that you could turn left/right and stop, then you had your picture taken and put on a season pass looking ticket saying you could ride the entire mountain.
> 
> ...


Yup when I started Brighton was your best bet. Solitude didn't allow boarders then as well. But the most f'd up was my home resort then at beaver mountain. They didn't allow boarders on any green runs and some blues. Instead of you were a beginner you had to stay on the blues and blacks. Baptism by fire. I didn't mind but I did mind cuz you had to get good fast or keep pissing all the advanced ski/riders who thought you were in the way what pissed me off was the owner telling a liftee that he thought all boarders were hoodlems just as we got on the lift. Now boarders are 50%of their business and they embrace them.
That's progress. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Bust a deal....face the wheel. Dave your punishment is gulag.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Don't forget this, one day they will see the MILLIONS of dollars they're missing out on and come crying for your money and I hope those of you in that area will give them (as well as those other resorts that caved) a huge middle finger for the entire snowboarding industry.


That's the crazy part. If they ever do change people are going to flock to the mountain, and the mountain is going to act like they have never done anything wrong...hell they will probably celebrate it. "Come to Alta, we finally freed our slaves, allowed women to vote, and gays can get married here." 

Disclaimer-Yes, I realize that not snowboarding at Alta, Deer Valley, and Mad River Glen is not on the same as slavery and women/gay rights, but come on that shit argument about blind spots is just an excuse to be pretentious ass-hats.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well they could never open it up now. Can you imagine that first day they open it to snowboarders? OMG that would be fun LOL


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

dave785 said:


> Oh I never converted away! I might've had 20 days on a board this season but I still got in 6 on skis. Definitely not a ton.. but if I'm going somewhere I've never been before then I'll bring both :grin:
> 
> But I can hate on skiers just as much. especially the bad ones that just pizza at full speed down the mountain.
> 
> Here's some more skiing wisdom: we think that all of the snowboarders wearing black look ridiculous. Black soaks up the sun's heat making you way too hot when the sun's out (when you want your clothes to be the coolest) and then you lose that advantage when the sun's behind clouds. Light or pastel colors will keep your temp consistent. If you ever see a snowboarder wearing ridiculous pastel colors, it's probably me lol.


Yeah I have NEVER seen a skier wear black, snowboarders really need to get it together and dress like the smart skiers who wear pastels. 
BTW, I really like the color of your jacket in your profile pic. :dry:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

koi said:


> That's the crazy part. If they ever do change people are going to flock to the mountain, and the mountain is going to act like they have never done anything wrong...hell they will probably celebrate it. "Come to Alta, we finally freed our slaves, allowed women to vote, and gays can get married here."
> 
> Disclaimer-Yes, I realize that not snowboarding at Alta, Deer Valley, and Mad River Glen is not on the same as slavery and women/gay rights, but come on that shit argument about blind spots is just an excuse to be pretentious ass-hats.


They'll never change, Alta and Deer Valley have plenty of customers(Deer Valley limits ticket sales) and thats not going to change anytime soon.

Honestly there's soo much terrain available here in such a small geographical location(all within 5-60 minutes of each other) the fact that 2 of the 9 major resorts are skiers only really has no impact on anything besides people being butt hurt\jealous.....just seems kind of silly to me.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Blue jacket, black pants seems to be the uniform of choice for skiers (just an observation - no spite in my post).


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

at 0:21, the arm waving "slow down" thing.. I always love that...


----------



## Gela (Apr 13, 2016)

> Alta says skiers find the resort more peaceful, safe and enjoyable because they don’t have to worry about being hit by snowboarders whose sideways stance leaves them with a blind spot that can make sweeping turns a danger. Skiers, they say, don’t have any blind spots because they face forward as they speed down the slopes.


Well aren't they ignorant? If anything, skiers have a bigger blind spot since they can't see behind them when going from one side to another unlike snowboarders who can see who's behind them easily.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gela said:


> Well aren't they ignorant? If anything, skiers have a bigger blind spot since they can't see behind them when going from one side to another unlike snowboarders who can see who's behind them easily.


Whoever said on here that they are probably in denial and want to try snowboarding is probably right. They go to Alta so they can pretend to be elite and purists, but deep down they know if they gave the snowboarding expediency a try they would want to switch

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Trabi75 said:


> Whoever said on here that they are probably in denial and want to try snowboarding is probably right. They go to Alta so they can pretend to be elite and purists, but deep down they know if they gave the snowboarding expediency a try they would want to switch
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Agreed fat skis look super fun in powder but nothing beats surfing on a great powder board in the deep.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

LOL that video!!!! "Skiing too fast for the conditions" It has nothing to do with the big orange slow sign they're standing by....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

deagol said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAmzcX-tuD8
> 
> at 0:21, the arm waving "slow down" thing.. I always love that...


I thought only snowboarders rode out of control!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Honestly, I'm glad they have their own little resorts!!!!!

I mean, who the fuck would wanna share the hill with the narrow minded wankers that support places like them?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

And Snowboarders can't ride moguls, and only wear black?????

That's like me sayin that skiers only wear Spyder Jackets (unless it's a Burton Floral number), furry sweat bands, and are the only ones that can carve!!!!!

Another reason to encourage Skier Only Resorts I reckon!!!!!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Honestly that's a good point Deer Valley keeps all the rich pretentious asshole skiers away from the places I ride and Alta keeps away all the hard core and angry old dusty duffers away.

Honestly I met a guy(skier probably 50's) from Texas the other week on the lift at Brighton and he asked me where all the "asshole jerk snowboarders were"....then followed up with "I've ran into more unfriendly people on skis than boards since living I Utah" so let's be careful lumping everyone together so tightly.

For me I get into the back country semi regulatory and in the backcountry no one gives shot if your on touring skis or a split board were all there for each other.....that's my mentality.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Honestly that's a good point Deer Valley keeps all the rich pretentious asshole skiers away from the places I ride and Alta keeps away all the hard core and angry old dusty duffers away.
> 
> Honestly I met a guy(skier probably 50's) from Texas the other week on the lift at Brighton and he asked me where all the "asshole jerk snowboarders were"....then followed up with "I've ran into more unfriendly people on skis than boards since living I Utah" so let's be careful lumping everyone together so tightly.
> 
> For me I get into the back country semi regulatory and in the backcountry no one gives shot if your on touring skis or a split board were all there for each other.....that's my mentality.


Hike with you any day dog great point......:


----------

